# Norris Cole



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Is anyone willing to agree he's a backup at best?

Most of you tried to glorify him as a sure fire starter and one of the better young pg's in the league. He's neither.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Were we alone? ESPN was hanging onto his nuts too. Talk about kicking a guy while he's down.

Look, he may not be a sure fire starter - he's a backup PG for now, he has his moments, but at the moment is in a big rut. Needs to go back to what made him successful earlier in the season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ESPN loving the Heat and their players? Never heard of that happening. 

Future and someone else went on rants saying how he was better than Lin recently. He's average at best. Not just for a pg, but average for a prospect as well.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

He started off hot. Looks like dog shit in a bag now.

Why do you have D-Rose in your av I thought u were a Pacers fan? Are you on his nuts?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

He will develop into at least a championship caliber back up PG. I can see him having a jet type career. Key 6th man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jury's still out. He's clearly getting used to the NBA grind and has lost track of his role a little bit. Playing on this team is weird for a young PG, especially one without a natural outside touch.

But yeah, he's in the midst of the worst slump of his career, can't judge him purely on this just as you couldn't purely on his early season glory.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's been awful since the all star break, shooting around 31%. 

To say he's hit a rookie wall would be putting it nicely.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> He will develop into at least a championship caliber back up PG. I can see him having a jet type career. Key 6th man.


Jason Terry? :laugh:

Not a chance in hell.

And a backup PG on a championship team, and a championship caliber backup are two completely different things. You understand Jet had a very respectable career as a starter right?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> He started off hot. Looks like dog shit in a bag now.
> 
> Why do you have D-Rose in your av I thought u were a Pacers fan? Are you on his nuts?


Lost an avatar bet with a Bulls fan.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I imagine, unless I'm an elite three point shooter, it would be incredibly frustrating to play PG on the Heat.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> I imagine, unless I'm an elite three point shooter, it would be incredibly frustrating to play PG on the Heat.


With all the double teams against the big 3?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> With all the double teams against the big 3?


Yes, because the D can still close on your drives, especially since the D already plays the Big 2 for the drive.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Yes, because the D can still close on your drives, especially since the D already plays the Big 2 for the drive.


A wide open player is a wide open player. He doesn't need to shoot if he's open.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's the benefit then? So he can pass to a guarded player?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> What's the benefit then? So he can pass to a guarded player?


Guarded players get passed to all the time. How do you think the post works?

Or he could just learn how to shoot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

But why is him being open a benefit if he's passing to a guarded player? Never said you can't pass to a guarded player, just asking why its a benefit.

Agree on the second part. He had a nice jumper going the first half of the season, started taking really bad shots around the ASG, and has gotten scared to shoot good shots since.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If he is open and people respect his shot to go in at least some of the time, someone will role out to cover him.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Lost an avatar bet with a Bulls fan.


Ouch


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Is anyone willing to agree he's a backup at best?
> 
> Most of you tried to glorify him as a sure fire starter and one of the better young pg's in the league. He's neither.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

He cant finish at rim AT ALL. Thats where 95 percent of his problems come from. He really isn't asked to do anything else other than attack but its hard to do that when you're awful in the lane. Add that to fact that he doesn't quite have NBA 3pt range and you have a really fast guard who's only successful when he gets clean pull-up 13footers.

On the flip side, his on-ball D is solid. He's quicker laterally than Chalmers and doesn't foul as much.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Smithian said:


>


Ha. I love guys like you. So anyone who doesn't have a favorable view of one of your players is a troll?

People call other posters trolls when they have absolutely nothing to say in their players defense. 

I do apologize for asking if some of you may have jumped the gun on Norris Cole though. Way out of line on my part.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

tone wone said:


> He cant finish at rim AT ALL. Thats where 95 percent of his problems come from. He really isn't asked to do anything else other than attack but its hard to do that when you're awful in the lane. Add that to fact that he doesn't quite have NBA 3pt range and you have a really fast guard who's only successful when he gets clean pull-up 13footers.
> 
> On the flip side, his on-ball D is solid. He's quicker laterally than Chalmers and doesn't foul as much.


Guy does seem like a solid defender, which is very nice for the Heat. Most teams with defense that good have to start worrying when their backups come in, but that's not the case with Cole.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think Cole can be a starting PG caliber in the league at some point in his career.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> I think Cole can be a starting PG caliber in the league at some point in his career.


Thats fine. I won't argue that. Even if I thought otherwise its way too early to write him off. PG's often take around 4 years to break out. 

Much more reasonable then the Jet comparison.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Rookie wall has hit him hard. It would have been foolish to expect him to continue his good play, but he's borderline awful right now. He needs to get consistent on that midrange J that was dropping earlier in the year, and then a full offseason with the team will do him wonders. His finishing round the rim frustrates me, because he's SO good at getting there, just can't finish all that well. 

We'll see. Hopefully he can get out of this slump by the playoffs though.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Are we talking about this season or for his career?

I think it's far too early to judge a rookie point guard who didn't even get a real training camp (or even getting regular practices this season for that matter )


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^Yup.

And while his defense is great, he actually seems to foul more than Chalmers. Really frustrating fouls too, a lot on jumpshooters. His finishing inability in the lane is baffling, because when he attacks fastbreaks correctly, he finishes over multiple guys spectacularly easily. So I think he'll put it together when he gets more used to the NBA. Remember, he played at Cleveland State.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I still hold my Jet comparison in terms of what I most likely think how his career will work out.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> I still hold my Jet comparison in terms of what I most likely think how his career will work out.


Jet was/is a streaky but lights out shooter.

Their games aren't similar at all.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

you see him as a near all-star, 6th man of the year candidate? will he be capable of scoring 20ppg next season? because that's what Terry was doing in his second season


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He was never going to be all that great.

Still a solid pick for the spot he was drafted at though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> He was never going to be all that great.
> 
> Still a solid pick for the spot he was drafted at though.


Yep


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Jet was/is a streaky but lights out shooter.
> 
> Their games aren't similar at all.


Never said they were the same type of player. I was talking about same type of career. 

I don't think Jet was playing next to 2 hall of famers and another all star in his second season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> Never said they were the same type of player. I was talking about same type of career.
> 
> I don't think Jet was playing next to 2 hall of famers and another all star in his second season.


And Jet also wasn't open 97% of the time because said hall of famers were getting double teamed. It goes both ways. Comparing Cole to Jet is asinine.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just to play devil's advocate, again, being left wide-open on the perimeter (as strange as it may sound) doesn't necessarily help his scoring game. It might entice him to heave jumpshots, not his strength.



e-monk said:


> you see him as a near all-star, 6th man of the year candidate? will he be capable of scoring 20ppg next season? because that's what Terry was doing in his second season


Not likely, but we'll never know. He has had a couple of games where he scored 20 pretty effortlessly. And to do that as a PG with Wade/LeBron/Bosh on your team is a feat.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Just to play devil's advocate, again, being left wide-open on the perimeter (as strange as it may sound) doesn't necessarily help his scoring game. It might entice him to heave jumpshots, not his strength.
> 
> 
> 
> Not likely, but we'll never know. He has had a couple of games where he scored 20 pretty effortlessly. And to do that as a PG with Wade/LeBron/Bosh on your team is a feat.


When you said not likely, I think you meant not a chance in hell.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Fun fact: During the summer Jason Terry is my neighbor.

And no, Norris Cole will never be half the player that Terry is.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> Fun fact: During the summer Jason Terry is my neighbor.
> 
> And no, Norris Cole will never be half the player that Terry is.


I also met Martel Webster today.

A banner day for R-Star.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Luke said:


> Fun fact: During the summer Jason Terry is my neighbor.


That is awesome.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

During the Winter, Earl Boykins hibernates in my shoe.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

All I can think when I your posts now Jace is 'dat ass'.

Anyway....

We know Norris has been bad for a while now...how bad?

Since March:

3.2 ppg
1.0 rpg
1.6 apg
0.6 spg
1.4 tpg
15.8 mpg
29.1% fg
36.4% 3fg
83.3% ft

Yikes....

What shits me is that the Spurs just signed Patty Mills....Why wasnt Riles all over that? He would've been a great Norris replacement as backup PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, he's been real awful for a whole month now. And what's made it even worse and his slump even more impactful, is that Mario has also been in a slump of his own as well. A month ago, PG was a strength, now they're both struggling like hell.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario's March numbers for reference....

7.1 ppg
3.0 rpg
3.1 apg
1.9 spg
2.1 tpg
30.6 mpg
34.3% fg
30.4% 3fg
70.0% ft

Wow....no wonder we're sucking ass. Look at that shooting % from our backcourt! ****ing awful....


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Luke said:


> Fun fact: During the summer Jason Terry is my neighbor.
> 
> And no, Norris Cole will never be half the player that Terry is.


You must live in a rough neighbourhood.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The crazy thing is, teams have been scouting him well since a week or two into the season, and he bounced back pretty decently after that. Therefore I have trouble chalking it up to scouting. Its something in his head.


----------

